
Show HN: Ilograph – Fractal Sequence Diagrams - Veuxdo
https://app.ilograph.com/demo.ilograph.Ilograph/Get%2520Diagram
======
Veuxdo
What’s new: The fractal sequence diagrams. Ilograph supported flow diagrams
before; sequence diagrams allow for much more complex interactions. Unlike
traditional sequence diagrams, their fractal nature means that the amount of
detail that can be shown is effectively unlimited.

\- To see a guided walkthrough, use the “Start Walkthrough” button on the
right.

\- The diagram source code is available in the tab on the left (desktop only).

